# Canada Invaded by 1500 Illegal 'Muricans!!!



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2016)

Time to build our own wall and send the bill to Obama and the Clinton Foundation.  :-"

Fucking illegals taking advantage of Canada's good nature.  

'Americans everywhere' as wind blows 1,500 U.S. partiers to Canada


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 22, 2016)

Where else are we supposed to get our maple syrup and quality bacon from? #maplesyruprefugees


----------



## Gunz (Aug 22, 2016)

It just goes to show you, we will grab anything that floats to get away from the pending Hillary regime, even if it means escaping to a place where all the people wear lumberjack shirts and smell like rancid beaver pelts.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 22, 2016)

Yet nobody threatens to move to mexico or cuba, etc


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2016)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Where else are we supposed to get our maple syrup and quality bacon from? #maplesyruprefugees



Vermont or maybe Conneticut? I know it will be inferior quality but so is that Tex Mex crap you sent up here.  Canada demands quality tacos!!  Maybe we need to start dealing directly with Mexico for our taco needs.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sounds like your Olympic team will have 1500 better athletes to chose from.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 22, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Sounds like your Olympic team will have 1500 better athletes to chose from.



ZZZZzzzzzzing..........


----------



## Dame (Aug 22, 2016)

That article is hilarious. 
"There were American's everywhere."
"There's no question they were involuntarily coming to Canada."
"Once the floaters were fished out of the water or simply gathered up on shore, they were shipped back to the U.S."
FLOATERS! ROFLMAO! Stinkin' Americans.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 22, 2016)

Dame said:


> That article is hilarious.
> "There were American's everywhere."
> "There's no question they were involuntarily coming to Canada."
> "Once the floaters were fished out of the water or simply gathered up on shore, they were shipped back to the U.S."
> FLOATERS! ROFLMAO! *Stinkin' Americans*.



You forgot deviant.  Canada may not like that, either.


----------



## CDG (Aug 22, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Sounds like your Olympic team will have 1500 better athletes to chose from.



- Oh! - Oh, snap!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 22, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Vermont or maybe Conneticut? I know it will be inferior quality but so is that Tex Mex crap you sent up here.  Canada demands quality tacos!!  Maybe we need to start dealing directly with Mexico for our taco needs.


When I get a chance, I will post pics and directions for buche and carnita tacos.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 22, 2016)

#Merica


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2016)

Is this a reprint from 1968?


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 23, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Sounds like your Olympic team will have 1500 better athletes to chose from.



I suppose it almost makes up for you guys having to import all your comedians from there.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 23, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> I suppose it almost makes up for you guys having to import all your comedians from there.


Wut?


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 23, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Wut?



Majority of A-listers in the US are actually Canadian.  

IMDb: Most notable Canadian Actors and Actresses - a list by hcole-proven


----------



## Gunz (Aug 23, 2016)

Helen Reddy. You gave us Helen Reddy: _I am woman, hear me roar, in numbers too large to ignore, we are invincible blah blah blah..._That's like the crabs, the clap and a yeast infection in your brain. Thanks, Canada. _And_ you're taking credit for Justin Bieber???


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 23, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Wut?



Yeah like Rack said. You guys are no talent bums. 

You even have to get Kiwis to play Mexicans!


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2016)

We import our talent? People from a decent country wouldn't leave. 

We don't need talent, we have 'Merica.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 23, 2016)

This guy is at the top of many folk's Best Actor ever lists, including mine.

Omaha, Nebraska, bitches.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 23, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> We import our talent? People from a decent country wouldn't leave.
> 
> We don't need talent, we have 'Merica.



And you work overseas so that means...


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 23, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> I suppose it almost makes up for you guys having to import all your comedians from there.



I didn't know that Louis Ck, Dave Attell, Anthony Jeselnik, Daniel Tosh, jay Leno, Jerry Seinfeld, David Cross, Amy Schumer, Bill Burr Joe Rogan were all Canadian.... Oh that's right, they aren't.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 23, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Majority of A-listers in the US are actually Canadian.
> 
> IMDb: Most notable Canadian Actors and Actresses - a list by hcole-proven



Majority of A-listers? I guess you decided to leave off actual A-Listers. Pam Anderson is at the top of that list. 

You will always be that weird little brother that occasionally does something cool..


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 23, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I didn't know that Louis Ck, Dave Attell, Anthony Jeselnik, Daniel Tosh, jay Leno, Jerry Seinfeld, David Cross, Amy Schumer, Bill Burr Joe Rogan were all Canadian.... Oh that's right, they aren't.



You had a good point...then you used Joe Rogan. 

I'll bet you'll use Pitbull as an example next. I mean of something not cringe worthy.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 23, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> You had a good point...then you used Joe Rogan.
> 
> I'll bet you'll use Pitbull as an example next. I mean of something not cringe worthy.



Joe Rogan is funny.


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> And you work overseas so that means...



THAT MEANS I'M OUT SPREADING FREEDOM LIKE "SOME" MOMS SPREAD HERPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



TLDR20 said:


> Joe Rogan is funny.



Hilarious. He did a show the Friday before the UFC fight in Orlando. That dude was drunk and/ or high (answer: yes) and still killed it. If I have a chance to catch another show of his I will.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 23, 2016)

Zee uncultured American swine. 

Excuse me while I get some KFC.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 23, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I didn't know that Louis Ck, Dave Attell, Anthony Jeselnik, Daniel Tosh, jay Leno, Jerry Seinfeld, David Cross, Amy Schumer, Bill Burr Joe Rogan were all Canadian.... Oh that's right, they aren't.



Oh you can own Amy Schumer all you want....  I'm cool with your ignorance, I know Americans die if their ego isn't continuously stroked.

Here's a longer more detailed list.

IMDb: List Of Famous Canadians - a list by MFHewes


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 23, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Oh you can own Amy Schumer all you want....  I'm cool with your ignorance, I know Americans die if their ego isn't continuously stroked.
> 
> Here's a longer more detailed list.
> 
> IMDb: List Of Famous Canadians - a list by MFHewes



It is cute that you guys have a list. ;)


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 23, 2016)

Thorny: Where you boys headed?
College Boy 1: Canada... we were goin' to Canada for some French fries and gravy, sir.
Thorny: Canada, huh? Almost made it.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 23, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Joe Rogan is funny.



Joe Rogan is adjacently funny.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 23, 2016)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Where else are we supposed to get our maple syrup and quality bacon from? #maplesyruprefugees



And Molson Ice...worth the risk.....:-"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 23, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Yeah like Rack said. You guys are no talent bums.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## RackMaster (Aug 23, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> It is cute that you guys have a list. ;)



It's not for us, it's easier for you to look at the pictures.   If you need help with them words, your out of luck.


----------



## Brill (Aug 23, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Time to build our own wall and send the bill to Obama and the Clinton Foundation.  :-"
> 
> Fucking illegals taking advantage of Canada's good nature.
> 
> 'Americans everywhere' as wind blows 1,500 U.S. partiers to Canada



Canada blows America? I like it!


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 23, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Oh you can own Amy Schumer all you want....  I'm cool with your ignorance, I know Americans die if their ego isn't continuously stroked.
> 
> Here's a longer more detailed list.
> 
> IMDb: List Of Famous Canadians - a list by MFHewes



Mmmmmmmm....Shania Twain


----------



## x SF med (Aug 23, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> It's not for us, it's easier for you to look at the pictures.   If you need help with them words, *you're *out of luck.



Fixed it for you...  dumbass...  you were doing so well, then fucked up like the plague....


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 23, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Fixed it for you...  dumbass...  you were doing so well, then fucked up like the plague....



I'd like to blame my phone...  But I'll just blame stupidity.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 23, 2016)

Blame the beer, hoser.



Gimmie a toasted back bacon, hold the toast.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 23, 2016)

How I imagine the Canadians watching them drift over...


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2016)

Canada could cure cancer tomorrow and it would still be the country that gave us Nickelback.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 24, 2016)

They gave you them and you guys made them successful and famous. 

I'm not sure who's more to blame.


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> They gave you them and you guys made them successful and famous.
> 
> I'm not sure who's more to blame.



That's a fair point, but you're still from New Zealand and I'm not.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 24, 2016)

Is that some BLM reference?!


----------



## Gunz (Aug 24, 2016)

Twenty Interesting Fun Facts About Canada:

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. Canada is home to approximately 55,000 different species of insects.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 24, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Twenty Interesting Fun Facts About Canada:
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> ...



Canada has banned members of the Westboro Baptist Church from entering their country.

That interesting fact alone makes me a Canada fan.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 24, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Canada has banned members of the Westboro Baptist Church from entering their country.
> 
> That interesting fact alone makes me a Canada fan.


When will they ban Nickelback?


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 24, 2016)

Raptor said:


> When will they ban Nickelback?



Never.  Negative publicity for Canada is still publicity.

How do you imagine the band itself has *long* outlived it's rightful shelf life?  The haters keep them in the public eye.

(Apologies to @Freefalling.)


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Aug 24, 2016)

Nickelback, Justin Bieber, and Drake (Fuck Drake) are like Canadian sleeper agents.  Canada raises them to "proficiency" through mix tapes and shitty Youtube videos, then when the time is right, reminds them the only real success is across the Southern border.

They then come, build their merry little furry band of clinically disillusioned followers, make all of the monies, and sow discontent and hate amongst the followers of said chucklefucks, and those that know better.  America will slowly divide, while Canada grows stronger off of our misery and cherry picks our best citizens who say " fuck this shit, I'd rather live in Canada".  

Canada FTW!


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> How do you imagine the band itself has *long* outlived it's rightful shelf life?  The haters keep them in the public eye.
> 
> (Apologies to @Freefalling.)



The tone deaf, middle-aged women, bad strippers, and the borderline "special education" cases out there.



BuckysBadger24 said:


> Nickelback, Justin Bieber, and Drake (Fuck Drake) are like Canadian sleeper agents.  Canada raises them to "proficiency" through mix tapes and shitty Youtube videos, then when the time is right, reminds them the only real success is across the Southern border.
> 
> They then come, build their merry little furry band of clinically disillusioned followers, make all of the monies, and sow discontent and hate amongst the followers of said chucklefucks, and those that know better.  America will slowly divide, while Canada grows stronger off of our misery and cherry picks our best citizens who say " fuck this shit, I'd rather live in Canada".
> 
> Canada FTW!



There's an appropriate Training Day meme for this post but it will probably brand me a racist or something. My....hmm, you got mad squabbles, boy.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Aug 24, 2016)

Raptor said:


> When will they ban Nickelback?





DocIllinois said:


> Never.  Negative publicity for Canada is still publicity.
> 
> How do you imagine the band itself has *long* outlived it's rightful shelf life?  The haters keep them in the public eye.
> 
> (Apologies to @Freefalling.)



So they've sold, god help us what, 40 or 50 million (Tha Fuck????) records?  Who in sweet merciless hell are these people?  Because the one thing I've never heard uttered from human lips is "Nickelback?  Love em, they're my favorite band!".   So I ask, where do these soulless heathens reside?

I mean is it something like anal? Something some people love to do behind closed doors, but to *never ever* be brought up in civilized and polite society?


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 25, 2016)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> So they've sold, god help us what, 40 or 50 million (Tha Fuck????) records?  Who in sweet merciless hell are these people?  Because the one thing I've never heard uttered from human lips is "Nickelback?  Love em, they're my favorite band!".   So I ask, where do these soulless heathens reside?
> 
> I mean is it something like anal? Something some people love to do behind closed doors, but to *never ever* be brought up in civilized and polite society?



Shhhh, you don't want to offend a certain Admin that moonlights as the "Worldwide President of the Nickelback Uber Ghey Club".  :-" It may or may not be @Freefalling.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Aug 25, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Shhhh, you don't want to offend a certain Admin that moonlights as the "Worldwide President of the Nickelback Uber Ghey Club".  :-" It may or may not be @Freefalling.



LOL.  Me thinks this day will end with a @Freefalling favorite on some unsuspecting new user.  What was that thing called?


----------

